# Torque recommendations for Classic stem & bar?



## scorbutico (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone know what the torque recommendation might be for the combination of a Classic 4-axis silver stem and silver Classic Curve bar?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

5 Nm for both the bar and steer tube clamping area.


----------

